# Worst than Jewelry in the shop, Cell Phones, while working!



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

The dumbest thing I ever seen was a guy answering his phone while running stock across the *Table Saw*.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't say that a cellphone was "worst than jewelry" in the shop. I would say that using a cell phone while working in the shop was the worst thing. I keep my cell phone in my pocket when I'm in the shop for emergencies-- *my emergencies.* I figure if I get hurt the phone is always within easy reach in my pocket. Otherwise it stays in my pocket and doesn't get answered even if it does ring. I'm in my shop for relaxation and talking on the phone is not relaxing for me.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Betsy,
I think I corrected it?
I think that cell phones are a great tool, if you are alone and need help, it could save your life.
But talking on the phone while working is a little to distracting for me.
I have watched a lot of guys talking on the phone while tring to work. They have the phone jammed against their shoulder with their head. It's scarey when you see a electrician standing in front of a hot breaker panel, with both hands at work, while talking on the phone. You see things like that everyday on job sites.
They say that even if your using a headset while your driving, your still at a higher risk of having a accident because of being distracted. Here in Washington it became the law as of July 1st, that you can't use your cell phone without a hands free devise.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

I'm with Betsy on this. My shop time is relaxation, and I HATE the phone. I have to answer it at work, so I figure that if it's MY time and MY phone, I can ignore it if I want to. Besides, I've usually got earbuds under earmuffs pumping soft music or a podcast, so I couldn't hear the darn thing anyway. At least, that's what I tell my boss…


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a cell phone on me always in the shop.

It comes in handy if you get hurt and obviously the machines go off before I answer it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

So I up on the ladder yesterday installing soffit ( that's another story) and the cell rings buzzes and vibrates . I take a step down, pull my tool belt up to get at my pants pocket, finally grab the phone and it's my cellphone provider wanting me to by a new ringer for my phone.

*Have these people really lost it entirely?*

The other one they play is "you have a new e-mail, do you want to read it now?" 
It's also from them and unsolicited. I have tiried to remove myslef from their constant annoyances but to no avail.
P.s.I thinks that the radio is pretty much a distraction when you're cutting or similar in the shop and watching the game on TV is probalby not a good idea either.

Bob


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i don't talk on my cell while in the shop but it is always close just in case there is an accident. i like to work alone alot and late at night so everybody feels better if it is around.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

My cell phone stays in the truck. It's there if I need it…which isn't often. I do have a wall phone in the shop, but it really annoys me when I gotta drop everything to go answer it. So, I recently installed a wireless wall unit that I can carry around. One day I'll probably whack it with a hammer. But the phones are there should any emergencies arise.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

My cell phone is on my side at all times, unless I'm sleeping.

That doesn't mean I answer it at all times. I have done as Bob, answering it while on a ladder, but now I let voice mail get it.

I did have the cordless phone in the shop, but as Dadoo said answering it is not convenient, since I'm generally not sitting by the phone, waiting for it to ring. So I threw it out, and disconnected the number.

Maybe that's why business has been off a bit. Dooh!

As soon as it's safe for me to do I check my messages, which I really hate to do, but do anyway.

Lee


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

But at laest you wait for a safe time to answer it.
How did we ever survive before cell phones? If tried to explain to our 14 son that we really didn't have cell phones when we were kids. He really has hard time with that thought. He has had one since he was 8.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I always have my phone with me, but it's always turned off unless I need it. It's been at least a month since I've needed it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

My cell phone never leaves my side…never…its like some kind of growth or something but I guess that is the joy of being on call. Well retirement isn't that far away …...


----------

